# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  مرض التوحد: هل هو مرض ذهني أم خاصية شخصية؟

## salihmob

يميل  المصابون بالتوحد إلى العزلة ويعجزون عن تفسير العواطف. وفيما لا يقدر  البعض على الكلام، يتمتع البعض الآخر بقدرات كلامية وحركية متميزة، لكنهم  يبقون مختلفين عن أقرانهم. ولا تزال الأبحاث جارية لتحديد أسباب هذا  الاختلاف. عندما تشرق الشمس يفضل جون البقاء في  البيت،فأشعة الشمس والتأثيرات الضوئية تسبب له الانزعاج. كما ينزعج أيضا من  الأصوات المرتفعة أو عندما يركب طفل أجنبي إلى جانبه في الحافلة المدرسية.   جون، الذي يبلغ 12 عاما من العمر، يعاني  من مرض التوحد. وعن ذلك تقول والدته مونيكا شيلي:"جون لا يستطيع الكتابة  والكلام، كما أنه لا يفهم كل شيء". وتضيف "يمكن القول إنه يشبه طفلا في  عامه الأول أو الثاني". اكتشف الأطباء إصابة جون بمرض التوحد  المبكر مند أن كان عمره ثلاث سنوات. ويعاني المصابون بهذا النوع من التوحد  من نقص في اكتساب المهارات الحركية وتواجههم مشكلة تفسير العواطف. كما أن  الكثير منهم يظل منغلقا على ذاته ويكرر نفس الأشياء التي يقوم بها كل يوم. بدوره يعاني راينر دويلو من مرض التوحد.  وكان في مقتبل العمر عندما اكتشف الأطباء إصابته بأعراض متلازمة "أسبرجر"  وهو نوع من التوحد لا يؤثر على القدرات الحركية والكلامية للمصابين به،  وإنما يؤثر على علاقاته الاجتماعية.  عن ذلك يقول دويلو ذو 43 عاما: "كانت  شهاداتي المدرسية تتضمن إشارة إلى أنني لا أستطيع الاندماج في الرحلات  المدرسية". ويضيف "بكل بساطة لم أكن أعرف تماما كيف أكوّن صداقات وكنت أسعد  دائما عندما أكون لوحدي وأتفرغ للقراءة".       تشخيص إصابته بمتلازمة "أسبرجر" أزال عنه عبئا كبيرا، فقد أصبح يعرف أخيرا  السبب وراء عزلته الاجتماعية. واليوم هاهو عضو في إدارة جمعية آسبيس  (Aspies) وهي أكبر جمعية للمصابين بالتوحد، حيث يعمل فيها مترجما وكاتبا في  موقع ويكيبيديا. وعن نشاطه في هذه الجمعية يقول دويلو"لدي موهبة عالية  واهتمام كبير بالجغرافيا والتاريخ.  في بعض الأحيان أعكف لساعات على كتابة قوائم بأسماء الحكام والعواصم. والآن أصبح بإمكاني الاستفادة من ذلك بشكل أفضل". البعض لا يستطيع الكلام والبعض الآخر عاجز عن تكوين صداقات وفيما لا يقدر بعض المصابين بمرض التوحد  على الكلام، يتميز البعض الآخر بملكات لغوية كبيرة. كما تستطيع فئة من مرضى  التوحد  الرسم والتخطيط لساعات طويلة، في حين لا تملك فئة أخرى حتى القدرة  على الحركة. كما يوجد نوع منهم له ذاكرة غير عادية، بينما يعاني نوع آخر  من إعاقة ذهنية.  لكن رغم كل هذه الاختلافات فإن مرضى  التوحد يجتمعون في خاصية واحدة وهي انعزالهم الاجتماعي وصعوبة اندماجهم مع  الآخرين. وبخلاف ما كان يُعتقد قبل أعوام من وجود أنواع مختلفة تماما من  التوحد، فإن دراسات حديثة أثبتت وجود فوارق بسيطة بين مختلف أنواع حالات  الإصابة بالتوحد. من جهته، يرى مدير مركز تطور الاضطرابات  العصبية في معهد كارولينسكا في ستوكهولم سفين بولته بأن التوحد لا يختلف  نوعيا عن متلازمة "أسبرجر" "فهذين النوعين يختلفان فقط في قوة الأعراض".  وأصبح الباحثون في مرض التوحد يتحدثون  اليوم عن نوع آخر من حالات التوحد يُنسب إلى خلل آخر في الجهاز العصبي. لكن  العلم لا يزال عاجزا حتى اليوم عن تفسير نوع الخلل الذي يصيب  الدماغ  والجهاز العصبي والذي يؤدي إلى الإصابة بمرض التوحد.      تُظهر صور دماغ الأشخاص المصابين بالتوحد أن المناطق المسؤولة عن استقبال  العواطف واللغة في الدماغ لا تعمل بشكل جيد. وبخلاف ذلك تنشط المناطق  المسؤولة عن التعرف على الأشياء وتفاصيل الأمور. ويرى الباحث البريطاني في  أمراض التوحد سيمون بارون كوهين أن المصابين بالتوحد يمتلكون  نوعا مختلفا  من الدماغ البشري.  ففي إحدى الدراسات، قام هذا الباحث بقياس  مستوى هرمون التيستوسترون في السائل الذي يحيط بالجنين قبل الولادة والذي  يكون له تأثير على نمو الدماغ وخلص للنتيجة التالية: "عندما قمنا بفحص  الأطفال بعد الولادة وجدنا أنه كلما كانت نسبة التيستوسترون عالية قبل  الولادة، كلما ازداد احتمال إصابة الأطفال بمرض التوحد".  أدمغة الأفراد المصابين بالتوحد تختلف  أيضا عن الأدمغة العادية في كيفية توزيع الدوبامين والسيروتونين العصبية -  التي تلعب دورا في التحكم في الخوف والتحفيز. كما خلصت دراسات أجرتها جامعة فرايبورغ  إلى وجود خلل في التواصل بين مختلف الخلايا العصبية في دماغ المصابين بمرض  التوحد، وإلى وجود علاقة بين الطفرة الجينية والإصابة بالتوحد. العوامل البيئية تزيد خطر الإصابة بمرض التوحد حسب اسفين بولته توجد عوامل أخرى تساهم في  زيادة احتمال الإصابة بمرض التوحد. ويعرض نتائج تجربة حديثة بهذا الخصوص  ويقول: "توصلت دراسة دنماركية، أجريت مؤخرا، إلى وجود علاقة بين الإصابة  بمرض التوحد والالتهابات الفيروسية التي تحدث خلال الحمل.  فحسب هذه الدراسة، فإن خطر الإصابة  بالتوحد يرتفع من واحد إلى اثنين في المائة إذا تعرضت الأم لهذا النوع من  الالتهابات أثناء الحمل". علاوة على ذلك تساهم بعض الأدوية ومشاكل  الحمل بالإضافة إلى التلوث في زيادة خطر الإصابة بالتوحد. لكن رغم ذلك وحسب  بولته "فإن وجود أحد هذه العوامل لا يعني بالضرورة خطر الإصابة بالتوحد.  فهذا المرض قد ينشأ عن تعقيدات أخرى تختلف من فرد لأخر".     "تشخيص مرض التوحد يبقى مسألة شخصية" يعتمد أطباء الدماغ والأعصاب على تشخيص  مرض التوحد من خلال معاينة سلوك المريض وعلاقته بمحيطه الاجتماعي. ويبقى  تحديد إصابة الشخص بهذا المرض من عدمه مسألة شخصية.  وكلما تعقدت الصورة التي يرسمها علماء  الأجنة والدماغ والأعصاب عن التوحد، كلما ازدادت صعوبة المعايير التي تسمح  بتحديد هذا المرض من عدمه.  وهو ما جعل مديرة عيادة الطب النفسي  للأطفال والشباب في جامعة ماربورغ إينغه كامب بيكر تقول "نحن أمام شيء غير  واضح المعالم ولا نعرف تماما حدود ذلك... الكثير من الدراسات أظهرت أن  التوحد هو في الأصل صفة تؤدي إلى ظهور سمات التوحد التي يمكن أن نجدها أيضا  في المجتمعات العادية وربما أيضا تكون مرتبطة أيضا بغيرها من الاضطربات.  لكن التعريف الحقيقي للتوحد يظل مجهولا".

----------

